# Meet my boys!



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

Say hello to my baby dumbo rats, Vinny and Shroder! 

Vinny is the piggie...he'll eat anything... while Shroder is the narcleptic...he'll sleep anywhere! They love chilling on my shoulder and giving cuddles.









Posing.









Vinny with a chickapee.









Shroder waving.









They love papaya!!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw, what cuties! With lovely markings.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aw, they sound lovely


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

they are so adorable!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

adorable boys you have there 

awww vinny looks alot like my boy Jude!!


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

he sure does!! what a cutie! and vinny agrees =)


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I was planning on getting no more rats. These pictures are not very helpful; way too cute.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Awwh love the markings!! =)


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe sorry begoodtoanimals...=P 

vinny and shroder say thanks to all the compliments!


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

a few more pix!








Cute as always.









shroder is eager for the pea!









Epic camera flash!









Shroder and me.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaaww, what cutie-patooties!!


----------



## JonnyRKR (Sep 12, 2009)

silverlollipops said:


> Shroder waving.


OMG these are super cute! Very nice rats. In that picture he is totally waving!

Hey let me ask you this, I had 3 girls and their pee didn't smell at all. They say that males have an odor (or a stronger odor) than females. Is that true or just a rumor?

Now, female mice are a different story! Whoa did their pee smell. Its funny how rats are actually cleaner than mice, amazing. 

Anyway, love your rats!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

JonnyRKR said:


> Now, female mice are a different story! Whoa did their pee smell.


Try having male mice then you'll know what smell really is


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you very much y'all! 

whenever vinny or shroder pees on me, i dont smell a thing. their cage smells but whenever they use me as a potty it doesnt give off any kind of odor.

and yea i love that pix of shroder "waving", total luck that i caught that on camera!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

[/quote]
Now, female mice are a different story! Whoa did their pee smell. Its funny how rats are actually cleaner than mice, amazing. 
[/quote]

I think that mice are way cleaner than rats. Mice don't stash berries and kibble in one place in and pee on the pile. Their nest is clean and..... dry! They always have beautiful clean pink tails and their bodies don't smell, even from the male mice!!!
It is much easier to control their odor than my rats'.
I absolutely love my mousies.


----------



## JonnyRKR (Sep 12, 2009)

Now, female mice are a different story! Whoa did their pee smell. Its funny how rats are actually cleaner than mice, amazing. 
[/quote]

I think that mice are way cleaner than rats. Mice don't stash berries and kibble in one place in and pee on the pile. Their nest is clean and..... dry! They always have beautiful clean pink tails and their bodies don't smell, even from the male mice!!!
It is much easier to control their odor than my rats'.
I absolutely love my mousies. 

[/quote]

Wow.. really. I've had a different experience with mice. We've had like 6 mice as pets (not at the same time).

I mean don't get me wrong, I loved my pet mice. But you cannot compare mice to rats.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea I agree, my mice are WAY cleaner than my rats! My rats need daily cleaning, my mice need weekly cleaning. I have 15 rats, and 17 mice (5 of which are bucks), they stink no where near as much as my ratties lol


----------



## silverlollipops (Sep 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww so many babies! =D i bet theres never a dull moment at your place. im off to take shroder to the vet =( he's been sneezin like crazy the past couple weeks....wish me luck!


----------

